# New 419 sod Fertilizer Recommendation



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

I just had new 419 Bermuda sod installed in my backyard on Monday that was mostly brown when installed as the sod farm delivered it last Thursday during a heavy rain here in DFW and the installation company wasn't able to get it done until Monday. I have been watering it 2 times a day so far for 15 minutes each zone which equates to 1 inch of water. When should I apply my first application of fertilizer? I have a bag of Dr. Iron which I believe is 20% iron. Would it be ok, to drop some of this down to help with the color?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I usually apply a starter fertilizer with 18-24-12 or 18-24-6 within the first week of laying down any sod.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

erdons said:


> I usually apply a starter fertilizer with 18-24-12 or 18-24-6 within the first week of laying down any sod.


+1 You also want to make sure you are keeping the sod moist at all times so if you need to adjust you irrigation, I would do so. After about 2 weeks the sod should start rooting to the ground which you can test by lightly trying to pull up a piece of sod, if you feel resistance than you can start cutting back on the water so the roots will start digging down into the soil deeper. It doesn't matter what brand of fertilizer you get or that the number match up exactly so just get something in the ball park of what erdons suggested. You can go cheap as it's all the same stuff basically.


----------



## Tifway419 (Oct 11, 2017)

I only use Biosol Forte when it comes time to resod or fertilize my tifway 419 works great. I've never used anyrhing else like 10-10-10 for example. Hope this helps try a bag 20lbs per thousand to start.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

You are watering one inch 2 times a day. So does your grass dry out in between watering? When you check mid day under a sod square is it dry. If so then move to 1/2 inch 4 times a day.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> You are watering one inch 2 times a day. So does your grass dry out in between watering? When you check mid day under a sod square is it dry. If so then move to 1/2 inch 4 times a day.


I'm watering for a total of 1 inch per day. Half inch in the morning and half inch late evening. Daytime temperatures are hitting the low 90s this week. But when I check it mid day the soil underneath is still damp.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I would not worry about watering "times" or inches. You're just trying to keep it moist (whatever that takes) all day at the start till its rooted. Normally that would mean frequent short waterings. Inches or time means nothing. "Moist all day" is the goal.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Tifway419 said:


> I only use Biosol Forte when it comes time to resod or fertilize my tifway 419 works great. I've never used anyrhing else like 10-10-10 for example. Hope this helps try a bag 20lbs per thousand to start.


Is there a box store I can find Biosol at?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Scotts starter fertilizer should be fine IMO.

PS @daganh62 where in SC are you? Me, @Topcat and @Confederate Lawn are all in the Charleston area.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Dang. Im on the opposite side of the state I live in the Aiken area.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

daganh62 said:


> Dang. Im on the opposite side of the state I live in the Aiken area.


We will give you some low country hospitality any time you want to come visit - libations and shrimp and grits and whatever else


----------



## Tifway419 (Oct 11, 2017)

Daganh62
The biosol I use is from a local nursery, however I believe they get it from Rocky Mountain Bio Products. This company has several outlets across the states.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> daganh62 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang. Im on the opposite side of the state I live in the Aiken area.
> ...


My Mother in Law lives in New Ellenton, so we're over there all the time.


----------

